# lots of sentras here?



## jackiechan (Jul 28, 2004)

Just wondering, I see a lot of sentras here that obviously drag race, what year sentras are rear wheel drive?.....been thinking of trading my chevy to my bro-in-law for his sentra, of the ones drag raced are they all two door models? just curious!
thanks
Jackie Chan


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

jackiechan said:


> Just wondering, I see a lot of sentras here that obviously drag race, what year sentras are rear wheel drive?.....been thinking of trading my chevy to my bro-in-law for his sentra, of the ones drag raced are they all two door models? just curious!
> thanks
> Jackie Chan



no sentras come rear wheel drive.

the 2 door models are called the 200sx. there are 2 differentt motors that come in the 200sx. they are both FWD as well.


----------



## jackiechan (Jul 28, 2004)

thanks, I'm new to nissans, but learning 
Jackie

oh and by the way nice ride!  I checked out your link. One thing is confusing though?? Nitrous purge on one pic, and Turbo in another, ....two different cars right?


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

Wasn't one of the first Gens? The turbo ones or no.


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

jackiechan said:


> Just wondering, I see a lot of sentras here that obviously drag race, what year sentras are rear wheel drive?.....been thinking of trading my chevy to my bro-in-law for his sentra, of the ones drag raced are they all two door models? just curious!
> thanks
> Jackie Chan


The best Sentras to start out with are the 1991-94 Sentra SE-R, 1995-98 200sx(basically a 2-door sentra) SE-R, and the 2002+ Sentra SE-R Spec-V. But you can take the engines from the SE-Rs and drop 'em into most any Sentra you like. Or turbo your non-SE-R sentra.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> no sentras come rear wheel drive.
> 
> the 2 door models are called the 200sx. there are 2 differentt motors that come in the 200sx. they are both FWD as well.



uh, I'm pretty sure some of the mid-80s sentras were rwd....


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

chimmike said:


> uh, I'm pretty sure some of the mid-80s sentras were rwd....


Nope, always been fwd.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

damn. always been no fun


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

jackiechan said:


> thanks, I'm new to nissans, but learning
> Jackie
> 
> oh and by the way nice ride!  I checked out your link. One thing is confusing though?? Nitrous purge on one pic, and Turbo in another, ....two different cars right?



same car..i had nitrous before i had money for turbo..thanks though man


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

The B-13 had the 2 door SE-R, and a 1.6l 2 door as well.


----------



## rmfnla (Jul 31, 2004)

If you want RWD check out an original Datsun 510 if you can find one. One of the most tunable cars ever, and kicks serious tail on any Sentra made (and I have a Sentra).


----------



## jackiechan (Jul 28, 2004)

will do thanks! oh buy the way guys whats a "normal quarter mile time slip for a sentra with a basic turbo and decent traction? .....just wondering how it compaires to say a Stock Mustang or other V-8 auto!
jackie


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Nissan offered a 200SX in the Eighties that was RWD but was not a B-series chassis. It came with a both a turbo four-banger (CA18?) and a V-6. Not bad looking but hard to find today.

SR20DET with top-mount intercooler (aka, The Interheater) will give about 230 hp and push a FWD B13 or B14 down the 1/4-mile in about 14.5 seconds. Sentras, being FWD, have a two-fold problem with traction in that weight transfers off the drive wheels on launch and serious front wheel hop on stock bushings.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

in japan, isn't the silvia known at the 200sx.. i could have sworn i have seen that somewhere..


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

psuLemon said:


> in japan, isn't the silvia known at the 200sx.. i could have sworn i have seen that somewhere..


That's Australia and certain parts of Europe.


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

bahearn said:


> Nissan offered a 200SX in the Eighties that was RWD but was not a B-series chassis. It came with a both a turbo four-banger (CA18?) and a V-6. Not bad looking but hard to find today.
> 
> SR20DET with top-mount intercooler (aka, The Interheater) will give about 230 hp and push a FWD B13 or B14 down the 1/4-mile in about 14.5 seconds. Sentras, being FWD, have a two-fold problem with traction in that weight transfers off the drive wheels on launch and serious front wheel hop on stock bushings.


Is that just with the TMIC? I thought the average time for a turbo SE-R was like a high 13.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

What about the B12 AWD wagon? That could kick some serious ass with a GA16DET.


----------

